
NBC’s $12B Olympics Bet Stumbles, Thanks to Millennials - petethomas
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-08-19/nbc-s-12-billion-olympics-bet-stumbles-thanks-to-millennials
======
hulahoof
The title makes it sound like people intentionally boycotted the coverage,
rather than a failure to reach the core 18-49 demographic mentioned in the
article

